
How To : Install Webmin In Ubuntu  - abttech
http://www.abttech.com/how-to-install-webmin-in-ubuntu/
======
bradleyland
A better method is to add the Webmin repo to your repository list. This allows
you to update using apt along with your other software. Webmin has it's own
built-in update mechanism, but I find it easier to automate when everything
works with your package manager.

Very simple instructions are included on the Webmin website:

<http://www.webmin.com/deb.html>

------
mkelly
At first I wasn't sure if this submission was a joke or not.

I'd be quite interested in any argument in favor of installing webmin. I'd
never willingly install that piece of software on a machine connected to the
internet.

